
Oracle Might Be Canning Solaris - nwrk
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Oracle-Solaris-Demise-Rumors
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion a couple of days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13079370)

~~~
nwrk
thanks!

